# Tour Down Under *SPOILERS*



## dragon72 (11 Jan 2014)

Not long now until the peloton hits the hot tarmac of the Aussie summer. 
Big Jens is using it to start his last season. I wonder if the commentary will mention how old he is.
Greipel and Kittel will be looking to bag some sprints in a duel of the Teutonic square jaws, with Goss inches behind as always.
Porte's leading the Sky posse, with G Thomas in support with his pelvis back in top condition, one assumes.
FdJ have a positively culinary squad with Roux, LeCuisinier and (I'm not making this up) Soupe scheduled to start.
Who do you fancy?


----------



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

I find it hard to give a toss about this race but It's worth keeping up as it's the first race of the season. I'm guessing it will be on Sky with the Chuckle Bros commentating?


----------



## raindog (12 Jan 2014)

for me the season starts with the first stage of the Etoile de Besseges just down the road on the 5th february, and then the first stage of the TourMed on the 13th finishing in Montagnac this year about 15k from here. 

EDIT
sorry about the thread drift


----------



## montage (12 Jan 2014)

Thomas to win a stage and everybody will say he is ready to win all the classics this year.
Meyer to win overall (Gerrans would be the safe bet, but safe bets are zzzz)
Goss to win the sprints (ha)
TV coverage to miss any interesting attacks
Porte to place 2nd overall


----------



## rich p (12 Jan 2014)

Okay, despite my indifference I note that there are a few interesting names in the race notwithstanding Dragon's culinary ones upthread!
Frank Schleck on his comeback without his flaky bro.
A brace of van Poppels
Gurning Tommy V - Monty's favourite pin-up
Rick Zabel attempting to follow cleanly in his Dad's footsteps
Ian Stannard - does he ever miss a race????
Andy Fenn surely must produce this year if he's to get another contract at OPQS
Philip Deignan - new boy at Sky could be a good signng
etc


----------



## raindog (12 Jan 2014)

love the new avatar Rich - grandchildren are bloody brilliant


----------



## smutchin (13 Jan 2014)

montage said:


> Thomas to win a stage and everybody will say he is ready to win all the classics this year.



I'm confident this is G's year.

But I may have said that before.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'm confident this is G's year.
> 
> But I may have said that before.



Yes 


smutchin said:


> I reckon Thomas is a good bet for the Tour of Flanders. Tempted to have a punt on him for Paris-Roubaix as well.


You saw him winning RvV and/or PR


----------



## smutchin (14 Jan 2014)

He won't let me down again!

He'd bloody better not.


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2014)

Well, Tommy V is out with a busted collar bone


----------



## The Couch (15 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Well, Tommy V is out with a busted collar bone


Hopefully for him that doesn't mean his season will turn out like last year's... after that collar bone fracture he didn't show much for the rest of the season
I guess that makes Cousin Europcar's rider for the general classification.... or otherwise put, they'll do what they usually do and go for a stage win in an escape


----------



## oldroadman (15 Jan 2014)

raindog said:


> for me the season starts with the first stage of the Etoile de Besseges just down the road on the 5th february, and then the first stage of the TourMed on the 13th finishing in Montagnac this year about 15k from here.
> 
> EDIT
> sorry about the thread drift


 
So you should be, but that's when euro racing starts and the real guide to form for the classics.
Meanwhile in UK, first proper race (not winter series training jobs) is down south - Perfs RR, 9 February, which has been going for almost 50 years. Bet it will be wet and/or cold as well, so much for the sunny south...
Ah, sorry, thread drift again!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

http://www.tourdownunder.com.au/start-list.htm


----------



## VamP (15 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> He won't let me down again!
> 
> He'd bloody better not.



I see one of the stages has his name on it.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

How much would the sponsors love it if he actually won that stage? There's a cat 1 climb just before the finish, so it's not out of the question!


----------



## montage (15 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Well, Tommy V is out with a busted collar bone



oh no


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> Well, Tommy V is out with a busted collar bone



I wonder how much that made him grimace?


----------



## The Couch (16 Jan 2014)

Is there actually a possibility that a race gets cancelled because of too hot weather conditions?
Looking at what is happening in the Australian Open and with all the cyclists twittering their complaints 

Although there are apparently a couple of lunatics that like extreme weather conditions. When it comes to rain, cold and snow people like Nibbles and Sagan have proven to have elephant thick skin. For very hot conditions, apparently it's the BMC-team:







> Ben Hermans on Twitter --- For those who are asking if we can train in 43C. Yes we can ;-) For me personally it hurts less than riding in 5C and rain. #NotComplaining


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 Jan 2014)




----------



## dragon72 (16 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Is there actually a possibility that a race gets cancelled because of too hot weather conditions?
> Looking at what is happening in the Australian Open and with all the cyclists twittering their complaints
> 
> Although there are apparently a couple of lunatics that like extreme weather conditions. When it comes to rain, cold and snow people like Nibbles and Sagan have proven to have elephant thick skin. For very hot conditions, apparently it's the BMC-team:



I'd certainly rather be cycling fast than playing tennis in 43C.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jan 2014)

Team sky don't seemed to mind the heat either

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...73.1073741898.194104484872&type=3&uploaded=17


----------



## smutchin (16 Jan 2014)

jowwy said:


> Team sky don't seemed to mind the heat either



I guess that's the joy of the fancy new see-through kit.


----------



## jowwy (16 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> I guess that's the joy of the fancy new see-through kit.


i think thats just the TT kit


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2014)

or the TiT kit


----------



## Peter Armstrong (16 Jan 2014)

Anyone fancy starting a fantasy league on road cc

http://fantasy.road.cc

We can compete to see who picks the best team for the TDU?


----------



## rich p (16 Jan 2014)

Peter Armstrong said:


> Anyone fancy starting a fantasy league on road cc
> 
> http://fantasy.road.cc
> 
> We can compete to see who picks the best team for the TDU?


I'm going to stick with the Smutch CC version


----------



## thom (16 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Is there actually a possibility that a race gets cancelled because of too hot weather conditions?
> Looking at what is happening in the Australian Open and with all the cyclists twittering their complaints


inrng have an article just for you !
http://inrng.com/2014/01/tennis-cycling-racing-heat/#more-18074


----------



## Peter Armstrong (17 Jan 2014)

Anyone know what the point of the people's choice classic race is?


----------



## thom (19 Jan 2014)

Kittel, Greipel, Caleb Ewan.


----------



## raindog (20 Jan 2014)

ta for the vid, thom
Those two are real monsters - looks like Kittel will still be the man to beat this year. He's a fine sprinter.


----------



## The Couch (20 Jan 2014)

Visconti apparently had a nasty fall and broke his shin. 
With this type of injury, it would surprise me if he can come back in form early enough to repeat his strong Giro showing of last year
(as you can see, I am really doing a conscious effort here to use neutral language in this post and avoid any negative/ironic comments about reputations and all... call it my new year's resolution )

Chistopher Sutton apparently has a little fracture in his wrist, he is looking to return in the Tour of the parking lot... ooh, uhm... I mean Qatar


----------



## montage (20 Jan 2014)

Kittel wasn't even in anyones wheel as the sprint started and still made up a few bike lengths on Greipel.... amazing!


----------



## raindog (21 Jan 2014)

Bloody Nora, Simon Gerrans just out-sprinted Greipel 
although, to be fair, it was a bit of a lumpy finish and Greipel did well even to be in that group at the end


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuYwq_lFZVM


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2014)

Great ride by Gerrans. Looking like he wants this one very much indeed.


----------



## dragon72 (21 Jan 2014)

What happened to Kittel?


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2014)

Final lap had a wee detour up a bumpy bit. Did for quite a few riders. Kittel finished 8 mins down.

Interesting selection in the lead group over the finish line - wouldn't have expected to see the likes of Ulissi and Bouet in there:
1, GERRANS Simon
2, GREIPEL Andre
3, VON HOFF Steele
4, ULISSI Diego
5, BOUET Maxime
6, GAVAZZI Francesco
7, GESCHKE Simon
8, VALLS FERRI Rafael
9, EVANS Cadel
10, GESINK Robert
11, THOMAS Geraint

And Franck Schleck was in the next group just 4 seconds behind!


----------



## thom (21 Jan 2014)

more highlights:


----------



## The Couch (21 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> And Franck Schleck was in the next group just 4 seconds behind!


Well yeah, it is Frank, not Andy


----------



## thom (21 Jan 2014)

btw, that a 100% record Phil Liggett has this year for "and Greipel won't be beaten…" as in, that was his call for the Prologue stage a couple of days ago too


----------



## montage (21 Jan 2014)

thom said:


> btw, that a 100% record Phil Liggett has this year for "and Greipel won't be beaten…" as in, that was his call for the Prologue stage a couple of days ago too



Brilliant ride from Greipel to even be there!


----------



## thom (21 Jan 2014)

montage said:


> Brilliant ride from Greipel to even be there!


agreed


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2014)

Diego Ulissi over Gerrans... I really like Ulissi and Gerrans so I'm pleased today!


----------



## smutchin (22 Jan 2014)

Ulissi is looking in great form. Starting to blossom after showing great potential over the last year or two? A very exciting young rider. Could be one to watch in the Giro this year!

And is Cadel Evans back as a contender as well after his awful season last year? Hmmmm. Interesting!


----------



## SWSteve (22 Jan 2014)

I think Gerrans want this


----------



## thom (22 Jan 2014)




----------



## thom (23 Jan 2014)

Cadel wins stage 3, dropping Richie Porte on the corkscrew and descending thereafter to victory.
He gets the GC lead by 12 secs I think


----------



## smutchin (23 Jan 2014)

This race just got interesting.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> This race just got interesting.



Steady on!!


----------



## smutchin (23 Jan 2014)

Yeah, OK, fair point.


----------



## SWSteve (23 Jan 2014)

It isn't fascinating, but I'm enjoying Greipel's work at the front. He's a pretty small fella as well


----------



## thom (24 Jan 2014)

Greipel wins in a sprint - Cadel Evans' lead down to 7 seconds.


----------



## VamP (24 Jan 2014)

Stage 5 should be a lot of fun. Not enough fun to stay up for, but I am looking forward to seeing the Willunga double highlights.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jan 2014)

thom said:


> Greipel wins in a sprint



He made that look rather easy - you might have expected Viviani to be a wee bit closer.

Stage 5 is sponsored by "Pure Blonde" so it's a shame we won't be seeing Kittel anywhere near the front.


----------



## montage (24 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ulissi is looking in great form. Starting to blossom after showing great potential over the last year or two? A very exciting young rider. Could be one to watch in the Giro this year!
> 
> And is Cadel Evans back as a contender as well after his awful season last year? Hmmmm. Interesting!




I think it is hard to draw too many conclusions from the TDU. Last year G won a stage and everybody assumed he would win all the classics, likewise with Slagter


----------



## smutchin (24 Jan 2014)

montage said:


> I think it is hard to draw too many conclusions from the TDU.



Agreed, and I'm not putting my mortgage on Evans any time soon, but Ulissi is a top class young talent and is starting to look like the real deal. Only question for me is whether he gets a chance to shine in his own right or ends up being a lieutenant for Rui Costa this year.

And to be fair to G, he had some rotten luck last year. I still love him. In a manly, heterosexual way, of course. Grrr!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jan 2014)

Ulissi is developing into a decent all-rounder, it will be interesting to see how he gets on if given the opportunity in bigger races


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jan 2014)

Porte rides solo to stage 5 win, Gerrans now back on top of GC


----------



## smutchin (25 Jan 2014)

Gerrans did well. It was predictable enough that Porte was going to make his move today but he couldn't make it count in GC. Looks like Gerrans has this in the bag now, barring catastrophe. And he's got the points jersey too!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jan 2014)

Gerrans is bloddy impressive. Sprints, TT's and climbs with the best on anything but HC.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jan 2014)

Gerrans gets the GC and Greipel the stage. The pace for the whole race was fairly high!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*13:36:15 CST*
Stage 6 result
1 André Greipel (Ger) Lotto Belisol 1:55:16 
2 Mark Renshaw (Aus) Omega Pharma - Quick-Step Cycling 
3 Andrew Fenn (GBr) Omega Pharma - Quick-Step Cycling 
4 Koen De Kort (Ned) Team Giant-Shimano 
5 Jonathan Cantwell (Aus) Drapac Professional Cycling 
6 Matthew Harley Goss (Aus) Orica Greenedge 
7 Nathan Haas (Aus) Garmin Sharp 
8 Jurgen Roelandts (Bel) Lotto Belisol 
9 Michal Kolár (Svk) Tinkoff-Saxo 
10 Mathew Hayman (Aus) Orica Greenedge


----------



## smutchin (26 Jan 2014)

What happened to Kittel? Did he crash or was he just off the pace? Most odd that he wasn't even top 10.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jan 2014)

He was 76th on the stage and 27 secs. behind Greipel and 118 on GC and nearly 47 minutes behind Gerrans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (26 Jan 2014)

I think Kittel is working his way into the season with the aim of being in the right shape for a green jersey challenge at the Tour.


----------



## Keith Oates (26 Jan 2014)

I hope Cav is doing the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thom (26 Jan 2014)




----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jan 2014)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I think Kittel is working his way into the season with the aim of being in the right shape for a green jersey challenge at the Tour.



I was thinking that he looks as if he has "other plans" other than doing well in the Tour Down Under, only time will tell if that's indeed what is his plan


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2014)

I'm sure it's far too early to worry about Kittel's form, I was just slightly surprised to see him not even trying.


----------



## oldroadman (27 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'm sure it's far too early to worry about Kittel's form, I was just slightly surprised to see him not even trying.


 This was not even in a racing season a few years ago. Think it through from a pro rider point of view. You could be riding Lombardia in lete(ish) October, why should you then be expeceted to be "trying" in the third week of January? A holiday for the rest of October and early November, away from the bike, with the family (important!), then back to training late November/early December. On the basis of a six week build up, the average nothern hemisphere rider is not likely to be sparking by late january. The "proper" season used to start with "training" races like the Med, now we have world tour races at this very early point in the year. For all it's troubles, San Luis would be a better option to go and get race conditioning without too much pressure. There's nothing wrong with TDU, just that sometimes you can be sent to arces where you really don't want the stress that pressure brings, and save it up for later in the year. That goes for stars and domestiques both.
It's not possible to keep top condition for a whole year (or even much longer than a couple of months, hence mid-season breaks and big rosters on teams). you are expected to be ready to do your job where it really matters**. Which is northern hemisphere generally, in the heartland of the sport. This will take a long time to change.

** What really matters? Semi-Classics early spring, Tirreno, Paris-Nice, Switzerland, Giro, Tour, Vuelta, MSR, Roubaix, RVV, Het Nieuwsblad, etc... China and Australia, nice to be going OK but in the bigger picture.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2014)

Yes, all good points. I suppose the last couple of seasons, first with Wiggo then with Froome, have conditioned me to expect teams to take these early season races a bit more seriously - ie actually treat them as races...

Completely agree wrt San Luis being a better bet than the TDU - at least it will count for some proper hill training, so Cav definitely made the right call there. Though I suppose Kittel is too much of a pure sprinter to have any green jersey ambitions and will just be going for stage wins and praying for survival in the mountains.


----------



## The Couch (27 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> .... On the basis of a six week build up, the average nothern hemisphere rider is not likely to be sparking by late january. The "proper" season used to start with "training" races like the Med, now we have world tour races at this very early point in the year. ...and save it up for later in the year. That goes for stars and domestiques both.
> It's not possible to keep top condition for a whole year ...


Agree on your statements (and probably many riders would as well... see Nibali), but there is already quite some UCI points up for grabs here, so I guess the teams/riders are being slightly forced a bit to also try to perform well in these.

And actually besides your above statement(s), I think the weather differences might also play an important part... I don't think all riders enjoy spending time in Argentina and/or Australia at about 45C and then having to go back to train in the flemish Ardennes at around freezing temperature.
They need to adjust first to the high T and then go back (home/ to Europe?) and adjust back to the low T


----------



## thom (27 Jan 2014)

oldroadman said:


> This was not even in a racing season a few years ago. Think it through from a pro rider point of view. You could be riding Lombardia in lete(ish) October, why should you then be expeceted to be "trying" in the third week of January? A holiday for the rest of October and early November, away from the bike, with the family (important!), then back to training late November/early December. On the basis of a six week build up, the average nothern hemisphere rider is not likely to be sparking by late january. The "proper" season used to start with "training" races like the Med, now we have world tour races at this very early point in the year. For all it's troubles, San Luis would be a better option to go and get race conditioning without too much pressure. There's nothing wrong with TDU, just that sometimes you can be sent to arces where you really don't want the stress that pressure brings, and save it up for later in the year. That goes for stars and domestiques both.
> It's not possible to keep top condition for a whole year (or even much longer than a couple of months, hence mid-season breaks and big rosters on teams). you are expected to be ready to do your job where it really matters**. Which is northern hemisphere generally, in the heartland of the sport. This will take a long time to change.
> 
> ** What really matters? Semi-Classics early spring, Tirreno, Paris-Nice, Switzerland, Giro, Tour, Vuelta, MSR, Roubaix, RVV, Het Nieuwsblad, etc... China and Australia, nice to be going OK but in the bigger picture.


A couple of things to add though :
1) there is clearly value for Aus riders, the TdU coming not long after the AUS championships and this being the main bike race there: Gerrans, Evans & Porte made something of a spectacle
2) What do points mean … ? The prize of Pro Tour status, so there is clearly an incentive for weaker teams to make the most of perhaps easier pickings. Lampre-Merida maybe are ok with the world champ and if Horner does sign but perhaps this is one reason why Ulissi went so well this early in the season.


----------



## oldroadman (29 Jan 2014)

Training was often at warm weather places in Europe, southern Spain as an example. Then back to Belgium where is flippin' cold in spring. Problem with the temperature? Not the way races are riden in Belgium, just wrap up warm, wear gloves and overshoes, leg warmers, all the stuff, and prepare to suffer. By half way a lot of the stuff will come off, unless it's one of those "amusing" races where it snows on and off!


----------

